# ASUS service in Kolkata



## src2206 (Aug 9, 2007)

Did anyone tried the ASUS service in Kolkata or any other cities (except Bangalore)? I have submitted my 3 weeks old motherboard to the Service center of Rashi in the first week of July and till date they could not even confirm me a date of getting it back.

Is it normal with ASUS? Will please other 'digitizeds" share their experiences?

At the end: ASUS S***S...if this type of service they reserve for us. 

Prospective ASUS buyers ....beware!!!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 10, 2007)

I had my XFX mobo replaced (last week) through Rashi (kolkata) and it took just 6 days. Anyways, if it has gone for repairs then it takes longer, maybe 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

Its not only with ASUS, all other brands like Intel or MSI, takes 30days for the replace if the board is 30days old, if u ask for support within 30days u are suppose to get a Hand on change !!!!


----------



## src2206 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have asked for the support well within 30 days...but I never received a hand on replacement !!!!! Is it applicable for ASUS too?

I have bought the HWs from my friend who in turn submitted the defective mobo....till date I have no information about the board. And it is more than 30 days now.

So any suggestion/advice?

Thank you.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 10, 2007)

> I have asked for the support well within 30 days...but I never received a hand on replacement !!!!! Is it applicable for ASUS too?



strange, its actually the vendor who we ask within 30days... vendor takles the headache within 30days after that they will ask u to take to Service center by ur own or rather will ask u to leave the board with them they will sent to service center !!!!



> I have bought the HWs from my friend who in turn submitted the defective mobo....till date I have no information about the board. And it is more than 30 days now.
> 
> So any suggestion/advice?



it will take time... !!! it takes time as with Intel 45 days when u send via Courier !!! same with asus it takes upto 45 days but usally they do it within 20 to 25 days... but if the presure of support request is high it may take 45days...

So i suggest wait.. !!!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Aug 11, 2007)

Mine was over 2 months old and still it was replaced in 6 days but I did take the board to rashi by myself. No point in trying to replace the mobo through the vendor as it would have taken more time. 
Still the people at rashi did tell me to come back in a weeks time for the new mobo.
Do check with them for updates and as saurav said wait a lil' more.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, here is the update guys [and I have verified the version of statement of my friend who sold me the HWs independently]:

1. @chhoto chita

According to the manager at ASUS 31 G C Avn office, the 30 days replacement policy is from th date of invoice of the Stockist! Strange, isn't it?Should not it be counted from the date of the invoice for the End User? I think this policy is quite dubious.

Secondly, it is a fact that ASUS declined to provide the service on the ground that the board is mechanically defective. Now how did they try to prove it? They have put the proccy (E4300) with its original hitsink and fan and after that held the board at two opposite diagonal corners and then pointed out that the middle portion is bending. Though it is common for anything! ASUS could not show any other mechanical defect and they also could not prove their point without installing and holding the board in the above mentioned peculier fashion.

Last but not the least, all these ASUS tried to establish after 45 days of acceptnig the board and moreover they dod not say anyhting about this particular defect during or immediately after accepting the board.

My friend is really fighting to get me a new one as well as 3 other DVD burners from his other clients all of which ASUS refused to repair/replace on the same ground.

There is another part of this story remaining which I shall sharw at the end of this week.

So a word of caution: "Beware of ASUS"

I have another PC with MSI,  which was sent to MSI twice for BIOS problem and I got that back well within a month. So I think MSI is a far safer bet than ASUS.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 18, 2007)

ok now this is scary info...as I'am an asus motherboard owner too...well all I can say I'am not going to OC my board anytime soon...lest I fry it...


----------



## src2206 (Aug 18, 2007)

I shall share aomething which will surely make you (and all those ASUS users/buyers/intended buyers) think many more than twice to buy anyhting from ASUS. I hope tto post that by coming Thursday.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2007)

now here is the info I promised that I shall share with you:

The manager of the ASUS Kolkata office geve my friend the following three options:
1. Take a board costing about *2800/-* in place of the 7500/- P5B-VM (with no further warrenty applicable)


OR

2. Take the board back- nothing more can be done!

OR

3. Let the board be repaired! (with no further warrenty applicable)

My friend refised all three and he said that only a new board is acceptable. Because the board was brought back within 10 days of purchase, so question of repair does not arise. There is also no question of taking a defective board and lastly the lower proced board is a rediculous option. ASUS local service center even has given in writing that the board is mechanically diffective.

From the above three option it can be rest assured that ASUS india service is simply trying to wash its hands off the responsibility of giving after sales service. Moreover I and my friend, both checked the ASUS website and found that "Bending of Board" is not at all listed as a condition of 'void warrenty' or 'service refusal'. ASUS website clearly details with images the conditions of mechanical damage which only includes "*Breakage and Scratches*"; none of which are applicable in my case. Furthermore the site also states clearly that while using Intel Processor and Fan with this board bending may occur, but that will *not* be considered as a case for not providing the warrenty support.

After pointing out all the above points to the manager my friend suggested that he will simply move to the consumer court showing that almost after 1.5 months the board is returned with written refusal and on a frivolous and false ground. Hearing this that fellow took the board back again and he was supposed to give it back to me on last Thurday, but reported on that day that he has sent it back now to Bombay and on coming Tuesday he will be able to give some concrete news.

After 1 months 20 days I am not sure when I may get it back or will I get it back at all. The harrasment and trouble that I am going through is just adding to the pain. And I am no position to afford another board.

I am sharing all these so that no body should suffer like this, and this is the case with any ASUS product, irrespective of its catagory. I made a grave mistake of trusting ASUS and I am paying dearly for that.

Non repair Grounds: *support.asus.com/repair/repair.aspx?no=201&SLanguage=en-us

My board has none of the conditions specified in the above link and I have already posted how exactly they are trying to prove that the board is bent.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I am not surpised, you faced with ASUS this 1st, because of Cafe business I face this smae type of problem with all others too, you name a brand, and I have faced same type of issue with them...

Do get one thing write... keep all Documentation ready... try to make all comunication in writen format... as I have been to consumer court couple of time to face these gaint, and seen that if you keep the documentation handy its just matter of time to win the battel and yes because of presure in Indian courts though GOV promiss result in 3 months but i have seen it takes 8 to 12 months for  case...

but as soon as you file the case, in all most all occation the company immidiatlly going to replace the hardware for which u r fighting as if they dont once u win usually court will ask the Company to provide their TOP end product available (as Court will see that no newer hardware will be compatible with the Old model), also they will be asked to provide heavy componsation basis of time they took or if they have not replaced the product !!!

!!!

So, try to make all comunication in Writen format...


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2007)

how much will it cost me?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

^^

Which one you are talking about ??


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2007)

The Consumer Court affair...

BTW, I have never experienced any such service difficulty with MSI and also heard that Gigabyte provides far better service. Even Intel...though take a longer time but atleast do not cheat their customers.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

well it depends as I have to deal in Bulk so I face issue with all, even in our place Hardwares all get pushed to their limit, all systems do almost 14 to 15 hours a day that too almost 365 days without any break...

So it pushes them to their limit... 

and dont talk about Intel... See these  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60930 .. 

anyway for Consuner Cort, one can fight the case by him self without hireing any lawer, so Filling the case is Rs. 150/-... thats it... but u have to doo a tons of XROX and print out of the documentation as with Computer hardware or in IT sector most of our comunication happens as soft comunication...

but in my case one of my very close relative is in law field so I got his great guidance in these legal battels... so I was able to fight the cases by my own with out any issue... where as I dont know wehther u have any known person to ur places attached to legal proffesion or not... !!! so u may have to hire a lawer


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2007)

Unfortunately my family including most of my extended family is completely involved 

 in the field of Academics and Education...and none in Law 

Furthermore I have to file a case against my friend's farm (I think) as he provided me with the bill in the name of his farm.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

src2206 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately my family including most of my extended family is completely involbed in the field of Academics and Education...and none in Law



So u will need a lawer... 



> Furthermore I have to file a case against my friend's farm (I think) as he provided me with the bill in the name of his farm.



its not a problem... in ur case file u have to mention him as one  the Oposite party, but when u file the case accuse asus...

so in his point a view after receiving the court order, he just have to appear in from of court but court will not going to find any accusation agaisnt him so all he has to do is testify that he is one genuine reseller of asus, and he sold the product with full autorision of ASUS... thats it.. as there are no farther charge against him court will not going to ask any farther from him...


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not a good news for me as i am an Asus mobo user and the Asus mobo i received from Rashi has a bent at one of the corners(left bottom).I was assured by Rashi that they have convinced Asus India that i will get warranty on this board though it has the bent that's the "why" i bought this mobo for.


----------



## src2206 (Sep 3, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Not a good news for me as i am an Asus mobo user and the Asus mobo i received from Rashi has a bent at one of the corners(left bottom).I was assured by Rashi that they have convinced Asus India that i will get warranty on this board though it has the bent that's the "why" i bought this mobo for.



I only hope that you do not have to suffer as I am still suffering.


----------

